# Brigitte Nielsen - heisse B/W Pics - 3 x



## amon amarth (26 Juni 2010)

Image Hosting provided by ImageBam​


----------



## King_Karlo (27 Juni 2010)

die letzten könnten die Newton Bilder sein??


----------



## 666-Romancer (27 Juni 2010)

Naja! Die Zeit der Guten ist doch nun wirklich schon etwas länger vorbei.^^


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2010)

:thx: dir für Brigitte


----------



## Punisher (27 Juni 2010)

Danke für die schöne Dänin


----------



## neman64 (27 Juni 2010)

:thx: für die heißen Bilder von Brigitte


----------



## flr21 (28 Juni 2010)

heisse Fotos. Dankeschön


----------



## MrCap (29 Juni 2010)

*DANKESCHÖN für die tollen Fotos !!!*


----------



## Q (21 Juli 2010)

da gucken die Leutz am Beckenrand  aber  :thx:


----------



## tk84 (16 Okt. 2012)

black and white


----------



## Fred_P (25 Okt. 2012)

Yes, the last both pics are shooted by Helmut Newton. I saw his photos in real size at an exhibition a few years ago. Great!


----------



## müllman (13 Jan. 2013)

Nielsen..... Swedish


----------



## 307898X2 (16 Juli 2015)

666-Romancer schrieb:


> Naja! Die Zeit der Guten ist doch nun wirklich schon etwas länger vorbei.^^



ja schade ist es - aber damals :WOW:


----------

